# third cycle, tpp/npp/dbol



## dj920 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey -- haven't posted in a long time, wanted to get some advice about my third cycle.

looking to put on mass… 6’, 185lbs, 10-12%bf at the moment.  been lifting for about 6 years, but only back on for the past 6 months — injury break for 6 months before that.

weeks 1-12  150mg TPP  EOD
weeks 1-12  100mg NPP  EOD
weeks 1-4  40mg Dbol  EOD
weeks 15-18  Clomid 50/50/25/25 Nolva 40/40/20/20 


this would be my third cycle.
first cycle:
    weeks 1-14  test e 250mg E3D
second cycle:
    weeks 1-14  test e  250mg E3D
    weeks 1-4  dbol  40mg  ED

diet:  BMR of about 2800 cal/day, going to up it to 3300 for the cycle.  35/40/25 protien/carbs/fat (by calories)

my biggest Q is, should i start PCT sooner if i'm only using short esters?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, You should start PCT after 6 or 7 days, everything else looks good.  I assume you'll be running an AI on cycle.  Personally, I would add HCG as well.


----------



## dj920 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Yes, You should start PCT after 6 or 7 days, everything else looks good.  I assume you'll be running an AI on cycle.  Personally, I would add HCG as well.



yes, I have adex on hand but only if needed (gyno).  what i have left over from last cycle is subq injectable, stings like a mother****er

also will be taking caber 5.mg 2x/week.

you mean HGC in PCT or on cycle?  i'd considered adding in 500iu E3D during weeks 13-15 (between cycle and PCT).


----------



## dj920 (Feb 4, 2014)

er, I mean, HCG starting 3 days after cycle, so overlapping with PCT (starting 1 week after cycle).


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 4, 2014)

dj920 said:


> my biggest Q is, should i start PCT sooner if i'm only using short esters?



Nope.

Glad you kept it KISS-cycle looks good.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2014)

I would run HCG on cycle.  If you have a normal 5000iu vial, start 2-1/2 weeks in and run 250iu 2X/week so your last HCG pin is 3 or 4 days before PCT.  I would run at least a little adex through out, especially while you're on dbol.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm a "run hcg during cycle" guy too, but also "keep running the hcg in pct" guy as well.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 4, 2014)

HCG can be surpresive on its own use it the last 2-3 weeks of ur cycle
Why u using dbol EOD ?
More benefit would be 20 mg ed


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 4, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> HCG can be surpresive on its own use it the last 2-3 weeks of ur cycle
> Why u using dbol EOD ?
> More benefit would be 20 mg ed



...im still confused about the EOD bol.

Ive taken orals pre work out...at night time...in the AM.  All the same.  Just EDD (every damn day)


----------



## dj920 (Feb 5, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...im still confused about the EOD bol.
> 
> Ive taken orals pre work out...at night time...in the AM.  All the same.  Just EDD (every damn day)



sorry sorry -- that was a typo.  I meant ED.  yeah, EOD makes no sense.  i was planning on splitting it up, 20mg in the morning and 20mg before (evening) workout.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2014)

Pob would say jus take the whole oral dose at once...no splitting needed because stable bloods are overrated.  
Im sure hell say it.  (I hope)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2014)

jus take the whole oral dose at once...no splitting needed because stable bloods are overrated.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol....... Prick


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> jus take the whole oral dose at once...no splitting needed because stable bloods are overrated.




------LMao-------


----------

